# Les iPhones pourris d'eBay valent-ils le coup ?



## pas-un-philosophe (9 Mars 2019)

Bonjour, 
J'ai vu que on pouvait trouver des iPhones HS sur Ebay, cassés ou bloqués iCloud, ou les 2 réunis pour des prix dérisoires et que en étant un peu bricoleur il serait possible de les revendre en bon état ensuite...
L'idée est venue après avoir cassé mon écran d'iPhone, et avoir trouvé des pièces et des iPhones maltraités à des prix ridicules et je regrettais amèrement de ne pas savoir réparer un iPhone... 
C'est pourquoi je suis aussi tenté d'en prendre un bloqué iCloud, ne serait-ce que pour me faire la main et apprendre à les réparer sans faire (trop) de dégâts
Qu'est ce que vous en pensez ?


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mars 2019)

pas-un-philosophe a dit:


> C'est pourquoi je suis aussi tenté d'en prendre un bloqué iCloud, ne serait-ce que pour me faire la main et apprendre à les réparer sans faire (trop) de dégâts
> Qu'est ce que vous en pensez ?



Pourquoi un iPhone bloqué iCloud ?


----------



## pas-un-philosophe (9 Mars 2019)

Ils valent très peu cher, autour de 30-40 pour un 6 il me semble et démarre. Donc si il démarre pas, c'est que je me serais planté en le démontant et le montant...
Une de mes grandes questions est au niveau légal, la plupart des iPhones bloqués iCloud le sont pour une bonne raison, et j'ai pas envie que l'on m'accuse de vol ou de recel ensuite


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mars 2019)

pas-un-philosophe a dit:


> Ils valent très peu cher, autour de 30-40 pour un 6 il me semble et démarre. Donc si il démarre pas, c'est que je me serais planté en le démontant et le montant...
> Une de mes grandes questions est au niveau légal, la plupart des iPhones bloqués iCloud le sont pour une bonne raison, et j'ai pas envie que l'on m'accuse de vol ou de recel ensuite


Que voulez vous faire d'un iPhone bloqué sur iCloud ?


----------



## pas-un-philosophe (9 Mars 2019)

Hormis apprendre dessus à bricoler un iPhone, peut être récupérer des pièces pour les revendre ou pour réparer un appareil, mais c'est tout.
En quelques sortes servir de coup d'essai pour ne pas tout de suite risquer de détruire des appareils qui valent plus.


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mars 2019)

pas-un-philosophe a dit:


> Hormis apprendre dessus à bricoler un iPhone, peut être récupérer des pièces pour les revendre ou pour réparer un appareil, mais c'est tout.
> En quelques sortes servir de coup d'essai pour ne pas tout de suite risquer de détruire des appareils qui valent plus.


Alors pas de soucis 
bon achat


----------

